# 93 Altima ECM Relay Clicking



## rtlongo (May 25, 2012)

Ready for a head scratcher? My ECM relay located below the heater module mounted to the floor right in front of the ECM makes an intermittent clicking noise whether while driving or when just the ignition switch is turned on but engine not running. It sounds like a turn signal is on but the normal turn signal works perfectly and makes its own normal clicks. Everything else seems to be working fine and it comes and goes. Can't figure this one out. Any ideas out there?


----------

